# DIY Flask Bio-Filter Design



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

pretty cool video... just wanted to share. Wish I had access to some of the materials so I could make my own!


----------



## NeonFlux (Jan 31, 2014)

Neeatt.. That's a great way to save $ and looks creative. Gotta get the blueprints.

Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------

